# clutch release lever can it be put in wrong way fiat ducato 2.8 jtd



## antiqueman (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi I have just had a new clutch fitted in swift kontiki 640 Fiat 2.8 jtd with a cable release all working ok but on looking under the bonnet I noticed the cable is not located in the release fork proper and will not go in! please see photos I know it was in before as I have removed the cable myself in the past. I have come to the conclusion they have put the release arm in the wrong way round as the two forks seem to be tapered but tapered the wrong way now, I have spoken to the garage about this but they say the arm will only go in one way hmmm! has anyone done one of these before as after paying £500 I need peace of mind that it is right.this will mean them removing the gearbox again which they will obviously not want to do and are thinking of cutting a slot in the top hat looking cup to get it in, I am not happy with this solution. HELP PLEASE :mad2:
Oh and I love this site


----------



## n brown (Mar 13, 2014)

well I've never seen one before-but it looks wrong !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2014)

This is mine and the best i can do in the dark with all the pipework still in place

Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi same as Fiat 2.8 JTD


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 13, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> This is mine and the best i can do in the dark with all the pipework still in place
> 
> Peugeot Boxer 2.8 HDi same as Fiat 2.8 JTD



Hi Thank you for your efforts, obviously different cable and lever but it looks put together right.
Nice Lancashire rose


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2014)

What age is yours ?

Is your clutch hydraulic ? mine is.

Mines a 2006 model and has exactly what goes in Fiats, engine and gearbox wise it`s got the Fiat and JTD stickers all over it.


----------



## Makzine (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm with Mr Brown on this one, it doesn't look right :hammer:


----------



## hippy travels (Mar 13, 2014)

Mines a citroen 2.8td same as yours looks the wrong way round to me looks as if its tapered where the cable sits !!


----------



## hippy travels (Mar 13, 2014)

And they have left the gaitor off !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2014)

hippy travels said:


> Mines a citroen 2.8td same as yours looks the wrong way round to me looks as if its tapered where the cable sits !!
> View attachment 20862



That one looks right and is sat all the way home in the top of the fork.

Yours and *antiquemans* are obviously the same age mine must be different.


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 13, 2014)

hippy travels said:


> Mines a citroen 2.8td same as yours looks the wrong way round to me looks as if its tapered where the cable sits !!
> View attachment 20862



Thats great I knew lever must be in wrong way this just proves it in the morn I will turn a "top hat" the same size as the one on the cable and show them it fits in the other side, oh and I will give them the gaiter that I left off when I was looking inside at an earlier date. well spotted hippy travels and wooie its a 98 with cable clutch not dry bolick.

The people on this site are absolutely top oyle thanks so much.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 13, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> Thats great I knew lever must be in wrong way this just proves it in the morn I will turn a "top hat" the same size as the one on the cable and show them it fits in the other side, oh and I will give them the gaiter that I left off when I was looking inside at an earlier date. well spotted hippy travels and wooie its a 98 with cable clutch not dry bolick.
> 
> The people on this site are absolutely top oyle thanks so much.




Ah OK, that explains the differences ................ LOL

What has just happened on this thread in my mind is *Exactly What Forums Like This Should Be.*

Like minded people helping each other out if at all possible


----------



## witzend (Mar 13, 2014)

Doesn't look right.  Hippytravels does with the cap riding right into the arm. When they fitted your clutch did they fit a new clutch fork if so that may explain why the cap hasn't seated into it properly. I'd think maybe machining the cap to allow it to fit the fork would be all that's needed

I've done one recently and that arm as far as I remember won't fit wrong way round


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am fairly certain it can only fit one way as the thrust bearing as to clip into it and also where the other end pivots on a ball ?? I could be wrong !! :idea: :baby:


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 13, 2014)

witzend said:


> Doesn't look right.  Hippytravels does with the cap riding right into the arm. When they fitted your clutch did they fit a new clutch fork if so that may explain why the cap hasn't seated into it properly. I'd think maybe machining the cap to allow it to fit the fork would be all that's needed



I think it feels tapered smaller from the opposite side to the entry point as is now.so rather than machine what fit before I would sooner it was put in correct. also they have not replaced the fork so it must be wrong way round. that is my opinion, another point is the cap does not come off the cable as its sealed so would be hard to machine anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Mar 13, 2014)

Old_Arthur said:


> I am fairly certain it can only fit one way as the thrust bearing as to clip into it and also where the other end pivots on a ball ?? I could be wrong !! :idea: :baby:



I think your right mate it will only fit one way.
all i can think is that they have fitted  a new arm thats not exactly the same as the old one.


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 13, 2014)

wilthebeast said:


> I think your right mate it will only fit one way.
> all i can think is that they have fitted  a new arm thats not exactly the same as the old one.



great the plot thickens, but the mechanic was looking for marks on the arm to see where it had been before, which he would not do with a new arm, it also does not look new. keep thought coming please.:idea-007:


----------



## maingate (Mar 13, 2014)

wilthebeast said:


> I think your right mate it will only fit one way.
> all i can think is that they have fitted  a new arm thats not exactly the same as the old one.



I also agree.

If you google for clutch shift forks, they are all pretty similar and none of them look like they will go in the wrong way round.


----------



## witzend (Mar 13, 2014)

Both pictures hippys and antiques seems like the end of arm is slightly angled to the right which points to them both being in the same way' Could the arm have been knocked together and now the bush isn't going into arm as it should. 

I have been looking for a picture on net of the arm but can't find any perhaps if your near a parts supplier they'd let you see one to confirm whether its fitted wrong way around But please let us know the outcome when its sorted


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 13, 2014)

I have replaced hundreds of clutches in my time and I have never seen one that fits either way, it is definitely not seating correctly though


----------



## The laird (Mar 13, 2014)

*Clutch fork*

Could it be the fork is for a pull type clutch which would mean the cable coming in from the opposite side?
Was the fork renewed?


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 13, 2014)

The laird said:


> Could it be the fork is for a pull type clutch which would mean the cable coming in from the opposite side?
> Was the fork renewed?



the clutch is a pull type


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 13, 2014)

i think you will find that the cable is a copy qem part and the bush is for another model.   look at taper on arm to see which way it is ,cant see it being reversed ,i would return and tell them to sort it,its the duty,and as you paid why should you get your hands dirty.


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 13, 2014)

trevskoda said:


> i think you will find that the cable is a copy qem part and the bush is for another model.   look at taper on arm to see which way it is ,cant see it being reversed ,i would return and tell them to sort it,its the duty,and as you paid why should you get your hands dirty.



It is the same cable and has not been changed I agree they need to sort it as I have paid but not keen on them cutting a slot in the bush to reduce it, I like peace if mind when driving, it fit fine before because I have removed it and put it back myself not long ago as the arm is cast it may break if bent outwards if it has got bent inwards somehow!:sad:


----------



## mikejay (Mar 13, 2014)

Never seen one in the flesh but it looks like the arms in the same position as the other posters pic. What is it you can see through the hole were the boot is missing it looks like the pressure plate but looks like the centre finger is bent? Unless that's the thrust bearing hard to see.

Mike


----------



## dave docwra (Mar 13, 2014)

At first I thought the arm was the wrong way round, but if you blow the picture up there is some casting marks on the front edge which would have been worn if it had been reversed & used the the other way.

Dave.


----------



## richardstubbs (Mar 13, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> Hi I have just had a new clutch fitted in swift kontiki 640 Fiat 2.8 jtd with a cable release all working ok but on looking under the bonnet I noticed the cable is not located in the release fork proper and will not go in! please see photos I know it was in before as I have removed the cable myself in the past. I have come to the conclusion they have put the release arm in the wrong way round as the two forks seem to be tapered but tapered the wrong way now, I have spoken to the garage about this but they say the arm will only go in one way hmmm! has anyone done one of these before as after paying £500 I need peace of mind that it is right.this will mean them removing the gearbox again which they will obviously not want to do and are thinking of cutting a slot in the top hat looking cup to get it in, I am not happy with this solution. HELP PLEASE :mad2:
> Oh and I love this site



Simple answer - no it can't. See below - the fork is cranked slightly so wouldn't fit the other way round:







I'm not sure that this is a picture of the right one, it's definitely a 2.8 though. Anyway they're all pretty similar. Don't know what's happened mind you. I'm pretty sure that the fitting on the cable isn't going to be tapered anyway, because then it would jam in and be difficult to remove. It's far more likely to be a sliding fit with the load taken on the step at the end. 'witzend' suggested that the hole had closed up a bit. I think this is the most likely explanation - probably got bumped putting it back together. But don't let them modify the cable, or if you need a new one when you're away then it won't fit.

The picture of 'hippy travels' one looks to have a wider slot in the top of the arm, which would tally. So the obvious thing to do would be to lever that apart a bit, but I'd be afraid of breaking it which would mean gearbox off again. If it is malleable, then perhaps the cable fitting could be pressed in with a clamp. Whatever way though, the garage should fix it, and not by bodging.

The garage shouldn't have sent it out like that - anyone can see it's wrong. I never cease to be amazed by the dreadful workmanship of some garages, and how much they charge to mess things up! Makes it hard for good mechanics.

Richard.


----------



## Tow Itch (Mar 14, 2014)

As said earlier about the casting marks if we look at both pictures.






 And post 7






 The mark from the mould from casting the component is roughly central in a top/bottom line down the picture. The point where metal was cut back from where the cast was poured is to the right of the mould line in both cases.

 Not apparent in picture 1 but looking to be evident in the picture on post 7 the casting looks asymmetric about the mould line with a pronounced lump or foot on the Right Hand Side. Is this so OP?
 I'd agree that the bush isn't well fitted though.


----------



## Tbear (Mar 14, 2014)

Needs to have that Gaiter back on. Grit or oil on the clutch plate does not bear thinking about.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (Mar 14, 2014)

Tow Itch said:


> As said earlier about the casting marks if we look at both pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look at the two pictures  the one that fits correctly has what appears to be a bigger 'slot' at the top although its hard to be accurate i would think the fork on the suspect one has been dropped or deliberately squashed because there was no more take up on the adjuster  and this has the effect of shortening the cable by about half an inch.. On further inspection of the two pictures i think there is something wrong internally the lever is too far forward i suspect the release bearing or the clutch plate is the wrong thickness and they have closed up the fork to enable the clutch to release because they could not tighten the cable adjuster up enough to get the required travel. I had this on a car years ago and that was caused by one of the clutch 'fingers' being stuck out proud compared to the others this means that if this is the case the release bearing will be under some load an will spin all the time and will only last a few tens of miles. I would take it to a main dealer for a quick look and a bit of expert advise 
Dave


----------



## donkey too (Mar 14, 2014)

My daughter has just looked at this. (she teaches Motor maintenance at West suffolk College) She says, "take it back ask for them to redo it correctly and if they want to do anyhing ex cept that go straight to trading standards. " She also says that yes it is wrong way round.


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Mar 14, 2014)

You cannot put the clutch lever in the wrong way round. The adjustment on the clutch is set by the manufacturer and allows only a certain amount of adjustment on the cable before a new clutch must be fitted. It is an old back street practice with this kind of problem to bend the cone in to give more cable adjustment. It seems that you have one that has been doctored.  Take the van back to the garage and tell them to refit with a new release lever to match the cable end. Try to put over to them that THEY should have noticed this and notified you of this problem before carrying out the work. You should either put up with this anomaly, if the clutch is working properly, or resolve it with the garage, either way you should get the gaiter put back.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Bopper said:


> You cannot put the clutch lever in the wrong way round. The adjustment on the clutch is set by the manufacturer and allows only a certain amount of adjustment on the cable before a new clutch must be fitted. It is an old back street practice with this kind of problem to bend the cone in to give more cable adjustment. It seems that you have one that has been doctored.  Take the van back to the garage and tell them to refit with a new release lever to match the cable end. Try to put over to them that THEY should have noticed this and notified you of this problem before carrying out the work. You should either put up with this anomaly, if the clutch is working properly, or resolve it with the garage, either way you should get the gaiter put back.



  I agree you can't fit the wrong way round ,it may be the yolk has been bent closed or the bush and yolk needs a good clean with emary paper ,allso the lock nut is. Loose the. Cable will have to be removed to fit gaiter surely the fitter can see it is wrong. if it suddenly drops into place you will lose you clutch until it is re adjusted.


----------



## flyinghigh (Mar 14, 2014)

The clutch fork cannot be in the wrong way  because the inner part of the fork locates on a ball so it can pivot, but it looks like the plastic retainer on the clutch cable is binding and not seating the correct way in the fork,
Easy solution !  Remove a small amount of material from the plastic retainer until you have a snug fit,
Simples!:dance:


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 14, 2014)

flyinghigh said:


> The clutch fork cannot be in the wrong way  because the inner part of the fork locates on a ball so it can pivot, but it looks like the plastic retainer on the clutch cable is binding and not seating the correct way in the fork,
> Easy solution !  Remove a small amount of material from the plastic retainer until you have a snug fit,
> Simples!:dance:



the plastic cap/retainer is metal., I shall have more info in half an hour.


----------



## flyinghigh (Mar 14, 2014)

That's unusual, normally they are a hard plastic, but it still isn't a problem, a dremel with a flap wheel will easily clean up the clutch fork end, then a bit of copperslip on the clutch cable end retainer  should see it fitting snugly and fully seated,


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 14, 2014)

*more info it gets worse*

Right my shed has been back to the garage today mostly to sort the ongoing cable problem but also to sort the speedo out that was not working after I collected it and paid for the new clutch. I did not mention the speedo before as I just thought the cable was not in correctly! firstly the clutch cable.

The Cable will not go into the forks and if they force it in it may crack the cast forks so they want to cut a slot in the bush to make it smaller, which should work, I know the bush was located correctly before because I have had it out myself previously and put it back with no problem. If it ever needs a new clutch cable this would also have to be cut. My conclusion is the forks have somehow got squeezed together, maybe it got dropped or gearbox rolled over, this I don't know and cannot proove but it is obvious something has happened to it, if it has been bent inwards it could already be stressed and may break in the future so I doubt I would ever trust it. If I can find another fork at scrap yard I can measure the orifice. All I know is I am not happy with the situation and think the gearbox needs removing and new forks fitting. I do not see why I should pay for this.

The Speedo This was working perfect before new clutch and just thought it was the cable that was not located corectly now it seems the cable goes into a sensor for the cruise control then into gearbox I have never seen this item so details are sketchy, anyway they say this sensor is not working so no speedo or cruise control. things are getting worse it seems.

The garage is a nice garage and the owner builds offroad trucks from landrovers etc its also an mot station and has a good reputation but these events are really bothering me. only good thing about the situation is being on this site and enjoying all the help and comments:dog: Thanks all.


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 14, 2014)

flyinghigh said:


> That's unusual, normally they are a hard plastic, but it still isn't a problem, a dremel with a flap wheel will easily clean up the clutch fork end, then a bit of copperslip on the clutch cable end retainer  should see it fitting snugly and fully seated,



Good advise but the bush is not just tight its miles off fitting garage say, they have spent an hour today cleaning it


----------



## richardstubbs (Mar 14, 2014)

In my opinion you need to stop being so nice and talking to them (and us) about this and insist that they fix it and fix it properly. You've paid them £500 - it's not even like it was a particularly cheap job!

And as for the speedo - didn't they road test it?

If they've got a good reputation then they should be keen to preserve it and should do the job properly. If they're not willing to do that then you need to consider the legal route - serve them with notice, if they refuse to fix it then get it fixed elsewhere and take them to the small claims court if you have to. But ask a solicitor about this, don't take my word as to how to do it. I know that most solicitors around here will give you advice on a case for nothing. I don't know if it's the same where you live.

They're just trying to avoid taking the gearbox out again to save money, but if they think it'll cost them more not to fix it then they'll probably do it. The amount of time they've spent messing about they could have fixed it properly by now.

Sorry, that's a bit of a rant. But bad garages just really irritate me. I could tell you worse stories though...

Richard.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

richardstubbs said:


> In my opinion you need to stop being so nice and talking to them (and us) about this and insist that they fix it and fix it properly. You've paid them £500 - it's not even like it was a particularly cheap job!
> 
> And as for the speedo - didn't they road test it?
> 
> ...


Not a rant in my opinion, I agree with you about taking it somewhere else as well but if you are a member of the AA or RAC it might be worth a call to ask them, if you are a gold or silver AA member they will assist you but either way give them a ring


----------



## richardstubbs (Mar 14, 2014)

tezza33 said:


> Not a rant in my opinion, I agree with you about taking it somewhere else as well but if you are a member of the AA or RAC it might be worth a call to ask them, if you are a gold or silver AA member they will assist you but either way give them a ring



Good point, I'd forgotten about that service. And I'm an AA silver member...

Let's hope the OP is too.


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is a link 

This might help as well




Vehicle repairs and servicing - your rights

When you take your car to a garage for servicing or repair, you enter into a legally binding contract with the garage owner.  This is controlled by many laws including the Supply of Goods and Services Act 1982. This law gives you certain consumer (sometimes referred to as statutory) rights under the contract. You are entitled to expect that the work is carried out with reasonable care and skill, within a reasonable time and at a reasonable charge. If a part is replaced, the new part should be of satisfactory quality, fit for purpose, and as described.

If a fault has not been repaired properly, you should allow the garage the chance to fix it. If it fails to do so, you may be entitled to get the work done elsewhere and recover your costs. If the garage fits a part that turns out to be faulty and it has not been fitted very long, you may be entitled to a refund, or you could ask for the part to be replaced.

The Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008 ban commercial practices that are unfair to consumers.  If a garage misleads you, for example charging for work that has not been carried out, the regulations may have been breached.


A car is an expensive purchase so it makes good sense to maintain it and hopefully prolong its life by having it regularly serviced. Most garages are reputable and honest, but there are some garages that will carry out poor quality servicing and repairs at a high price. Many of these problems can be avoided by taking some precautionary steps.

When you take your car to a garage for servicing or repair, you enter into a contract with the garage owner, which is controlled by many laws including the Supply of Goods and Services Act 1982. This law gives you certain consumer (sometimes referred to as statutory) rights under the contract. You are entitled to expect that the repair work is carried out:

    with reasonable care and skill - this means that the garage should carry out the work competently and to a standard expected of a garage of that type
    in a reasonable time (if there is no specific time agreed)
    for a reasonable charge (if no fixed price was set in advance)

If the garage replaces a part during the service or repair, you are entitled to expect that the part is:

    of satisfactory quality - the part should be free from minor defects, safe and durable for a reasonable length of time. When assessing satisfactory quality, you should take into account, price, age, and condition at the time of supply
    fit for its purpose and any purpose made know to the trader - the part should perform as it is designed to do and must also be fit for any specific or particular purpose made known to the garage at the time of the agreement
    as described - the part should correspond with any description applied to it. In some circumstances the garage may be liable for any statement made by the manufacturer of the part

*If a fault was not correctly diagnosed or was not repaired properly, you should allow the garage the opportunity to fix it. If the garage fails to do so, you may be entitled to get the work done elsewhere and recover the cost from the garage. In this instance, you should write to the garage to inform them of your intentions. Include three written quotations for the cost of repairs elsewhere and advise the garage that you will be seeking reimbursement of the average repair quotation.*  Please see our ‘Getting evidence to prove your claim’ leaflet for more information.

If the garage fits a part that turns out to be faulty and it has not been fitted very long, you may be entitled to a refund or you could ask for the part to be replaced. You can opt for a repair as an alternative and still retain your right to a replacement or refund if the repair is unsatisfactory. If the part fails within the first six months it is the garage that needs to prove it ‘conformed to the contract’ (was not faulty).  You are entitled to have it repaired or replaced as long as it does not cause you significant inconvenience or take an unreasonable amount of time. If repairs are inconvenient, or will take a long time, you may be entitled to a partial refund or to rescind (cancel) the contract for the work. Remember that fair wear and tear is not a fault and not the responsibility of the garage.

*If you pay for the repair or service by credit card and if the work costs more than £100, you are protected by the Consumer Credit Act 1974. Section 75 of the Act makes the card provider as responsible as the trader for a breach of contract or a misrepresentation. You are entitled to take action against the trader, the card provider or both*. This does not apply to charge cards or debit cards.

If you use a debit card to pay for the repair or service or if you use a credit card and the price of the work is less that £100 (your rights under the Consumer Credit Act 1974 would not apply) you may be able to take advantage of the chargeback scheme. Chargeback is the term used by card providers for reclaiming a card payment from the trader's bank. If you can evidence a breach of contract - for example, if the repair is substandard or the trader has ceased trading - you can ask your card provider to attempt to recover the payment. Check with your card provider as to how the scheme rules apply to your card and what the time limit is for making a claim.

The Consumer Protection from Unfair Trading Regulations 2008 ban commercial practices that are unfair to consumers.  If a garage misleads you, for example charging you for work it claims to have done but has not or fits inferior parts when you only agreed to have a particular manufacturer’s parts or fits second hand parts and claims they are new.  In these cases the regulations may have been breached.  You should report these instances to the Citizens Advice consumer service for investigation by trading standards.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 14, 2014)

tell them to fix it properly no bodging ,if they have droped the box thats ther prob,dont be mr nice but talk sternley without being rude,if that fails  then take to main dealer for inspection and if at fault trading standards then small clms court,good luck.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like they damaged the sensor or wiring at the same time as the fork. Sometimes they remove the gearbox with wiring still connected, easily done, it looks. More like the box has been dropped. Time for them to earn their good reputation.


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 14, 2014)

*wildcamping members*

Hi all
The fact that so many people have spent so much time replying to my thread just amazes me. I will go and pick it up in the morning, cant see any point cutting the bush to get it to fit. I know in my mind it has beed damaged somehow by a mechanic that is not admiting what has happened to his boss, once away I will find a way to measure the forks to prove they have been bent, then they can have choice to replace it or get a bill for someone else doing it. First time I have paid a garage to do something for ages but did not fancy this job on my back and alone with no ramp, maybe I am getting old ssshhh
paul


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 14, 2014)

Personally I doubt it has been dropped and closed the gap, in my experience cast iron/steel does not bend easily unless warmed up over a large area, if you try to bend it then it will suddenly break so if it had been dropped with the weight of the gearbox on the top of it then it would have broken, I would suspect that isn't your original release lever, I cannot offer an explanation why they would change it (unless they broke it) but I still would suspect it, threaten them with taking it to a main dealer and then recovering the bill through the small claims court, they will not risk that


----------



## shawbags (Mar 15, 2014)

dr dave said:


> If you look at the two pictures  the one that fits correctly has what appears to be a bigger 'slot' at the top although its hard to be accurate i would think the fork on the suspect one has been dropped or deliberately squashed because there was no more take up on the adjuster  and this has the effect of shortening the cable by about half an inch.. On further inspection of the two pictures i think there is something wrong internally the lever is too far forward i suspect the release bearing or the clutch plate is the wrong thickness and they have closed up the fork to enable the clutch to release because they could not tighten the cable adjuster up enough to get the required travel. I had this on a car years ago and that was caused by one of the clutch 'fingers' being stuck out proud compared to the others this means that if this is the case the release bearing will be under some load an will spin all the time and will only last a few tens of miles. I would take it to a main dealer for a quick look and a bit of expert advise
> Dave



It's obviously not fitted snug and to leave the gater off is bad news and bad workmanship , take it back and make them do it properly then sack your mechanic , Chris.


----------



## shawbags (Mar 15, 2014)

flyinghigh said:


> That's unusual, normally they are a hard plastic, but it still isn't a problem, a dremel with a flap wheel will easily clean up the clutch fork end, then a bit of copperslip on the clutch cable end retainer  should see it fitting snugly and fully seated,



Surely you should not have to mess with it , it should be fitted exactly the same as it originally was , cowboy mechanic , Chris.


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 15, 2014)

*gaiter*



shawbags said:


> It's obviously not fitted snug and to leave the gater off is bad news and bad workmanship , take it back and make them do it properly then sack your mechanic , Chris.



I think I did point out earlier that the garage did not have the gaiter so that was my fault I forgot to give it to them and was going to fit it on its return,the rest I am not happy with and will collect it this morn for further investigation. I paid good money and fully expect it repaired correctly. why what fit before now does not fit just baffles me:rolleyes2:


----------



## Tbear (Mar 15, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> I think I did point out earlier that the garage did not have the gaiter so that was my fault I forgot to give it to them and was going to fit it on its return,the rest I am not happy with and will collect it this morn for further investigation. I paid good money and fully expect it repaired correctly. why what fit before now does not fit just baffles me:rolleyes2:



They should have done the repair properly. Which means that the parts should fit together and a new gaiter fitted. 

As Tezza points out, you have rights under the law to get it repaired at another garage and bill them but this would require you winning a small claims court case and then when they failed to pay, you getting an Enforcement Order (think thats what they call it) from the court which you can get bailiffs to enforce. Better to get the original garage to sort it is at all possible.

Richard


----------



## Deleted member 37170 (Mar 15, 2014)

As I stated earlier the release lever has been doctored, probably by a previous seller to make the clutch last longer, but from your later comments about the speed sensor it would seem that the mechanic dropped the box on the lever and broke it, as well as damaging the speed sensor wiring/plugin. The garage has obtained an old clutch lever (a doctored one, without knowing) and fitted it when reassembling yours. Either way, as others have quite rightly stated, you have your rights, go to the garage and use them, nicely but firmly, and good luck.


----------



## antiqueman (Mar 26, 2014)

*Its sorted sort of*

I picked the van up as all they seemed to want to do was to cut the bush to get it to fit. meaning if it ever needed a new cable that would also not fit. there answer to the speedo not working was the sensor for the cruise control was broken even though it was working fine when I took it in. they said they spent an hour trying to rectify these problems and could do no more so I took it to Motorhomes : Servicing and MOTs, Lancaster - all types of vehicle upto 7.5T - C & M Auto Services in lancaster telling them the story, the owner crawled underneath with a large pair of pliers popped the bush back in somehow then came out adjusted the clutch so the pedal was in the same place as it had been originally so the microswitch for the cruise control now clicks as it used to do as soon as you touch the pedal. right he said lets put it on the ramp and look at speedo cable. on examing this there was no square drive from the gearbox into the cruise control sensor, must have got lost I suppose. Anyway I took it home made another square drive about 2 inches long from a piece of steel inserted it in the gearbox then refitted speedo cable all works fine.point is I spent 4 hours doing this to get it to fit right but at least it gave me satisfaction despite getting wet through on my back in the rain. I cannot reccomend Motorhomes : Servicing and MOTs, Lancaster - all types of vehicle upto 7.5T - C & M Auto Services enough for there help and friendly attitude, they charged me for Half hours work,maybe his watch was broke.

Anyway have rung the original garage and told the Mechanic that forks were squashed together and speedo part missing and asked him to get boss to ring me, so far nothing will give them 2 days and see what happens before I seek advice from trading standards


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the update and I am glad you are at least sorted as far as the van is concerned, C & M Auto Services sounds like a good place for anybody in the North West to go to


----------

